# Very Young California Desert Tortoise



## Sudhira (Oct 7, 2009)

The local chapter of the CTTC of which I became a member, will be having some tortoises for adoption. I have no idea whether or not they shall deem me qualified to adopt or not. I imagine an inspection will be done.

So far all we have on the description of the CDT's is that they are "softball sized". My question is, would a hibernation be necessary? Seems as though one would not want to hibernate a new young CDT if they weren't sure of it's health etc? Am I correct in thinking that?

I would imagine that the enclosure would best mimic a California Desert environ?

Many Thanks. S


----------



## Yvonne G (Oct 7, 2009)

I my opinion, "soft ball sized" would make them about three or four years old. Plenty old enough to hibernate. However, since this will be the first year the tortoise is living with you, it should not be hibernated. Its always best to keep a new tortoise awake the first winter (especially one received this close to winter) so that you can become acquainted with it, notice its habits and be sure it is healthy enough and fat enough to hibernate.

Yvonne


----------



## dmmj (Oct 7, 2009)

you should never hibernate a new tort you have gotten simply because you do not know their previouss care, while at that size I believe they should be hibernated in this case wait a year since they are small and that way you will know thier care from you is good. I love DT's and If I had the space I would adopt more from my local C.T.T.C. the rules state a site inspection is supposed to be carried out, but it is seldom done. Good luck.


----------



## Sudhira (Oct 8, 2009)

Thanks for all your help. We'll see what happens.

S


----------



## Shelly (Oct 8, 2009)

I have adopted 2 from the CTTC, (and a few turtles) and they didn't do an inspection. Good thing, as I certainly would have failed, although all of my torts are well cared for.
One of them was in REAL bad shape, although I was told it had been examined by a vet, and was "Perfectly healthy". I eventually had to euthanize it after 2 years of attempting to nurse it back to health. So observe the animals for a while before making your choice which one to take.


----------



## Sudhira (Oct 8, 2009)

I will take heed Shelly, thanks.


----------



## Crazy1 (Oct 8, 2009)

My chapter always does an inspection. They actually came to my house twice and I just foster.


----------

